# Goat not in Labor! Or is she?



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello everyone. I am a newbie goat lover/owner/breeder...
My husband and I are raising Fainters...We only have 3 goats so far. And 2 cows, 12 chickens, a dog, a cat, and 3 monsters...I mean angelic children!
Anyways, I am goat sitting for a friend. 2 Pregnant mamas. 1 of then is close, but not close enough. Her vulva is not even puckered or stretched so Im not worried. But the other one, Her mother, Centavo...Looks as if she will pop at the seams anyday. Ive had her for a week. about 9 days now. Heres what I know. 
She is not a first timer. (obviously)
She is huge. Her vulva is bright pink, looks like there is a bowling ball in it when she lays down. Her bag is big, but now tight...Not shiny. Not hanging to the ground. She has a torn tendon is her back leg from a dog attacking her. Its laid wide open, :yuck: but IS healing. She cannot walk on it. Also She has an infection in one of her teets. Its purple and swole slightly. But also healing,I think. 9 days ago, she started losing a white thick plug like mucus. Idk if it was the first day of that, because i hadnt seen her before then. Anyways, its been thick and creamy and white. A couple days ago it turned to clear, then back to white. The owner said almost three weeks ago she was due. (Not sure of exact bred date) She is quiet. Not very vocal...Except at night, I hear her talking, or saying Maaaa, Maaaa, Maaaa. Over and over and over, all night. (Baby Monitor)
She is squishy, puckered and loose back there, And she has a BM every 5 mins. Her ligs seem to be gone. Its jelly like and her tail head is floppy like its not attached. But has been that way for several days now. My question is...when will she go? what should I look for?:bash: And will that bum leg affect her labor. She cannot stand on it, And hobbles to her food, Which she is eating just fine. Also I havent felt baby movement in a few days, I know they are still alive, I think, because Ill go out to check on her after shes moved around, and ill feel a sharp thing in her side, then later its gone.....Im a first timer, Any advice is helpful. I did have some awesome advice yesterday, But any additional would be welcome!!! Thank you:goodjob:


----------



## Happy Hogger (Jun 7, 2012)

Do you notice any contractions? It sounds like she's ready to go any time now. I'd keep an eye on her. 

Also, you can wash up and go in and see if you can feel anything. Go slow. You should be able to feel if the cervix is dilated or not. If so, then you should feel a kid and hopefully it will be nose/teeth and two hooves.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Wash up, go in. Goat labors are normally SHORT!! If she's been like this a while, the kids may be stuck.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Have you seen her actively pushing? How long has her bag been shiny? It sounds like she actually got bred the next heat cycle than what the breeder thought. Because the next heat cycle would put her due now. I second what Alice said and I would go in a bit and see if her cervix is even open right now. Generally if you can feel kids bopping around they are not in labor quite yet. When my girls are in labor those kids have dropped and are near the birth canal.

Check out this website http://fiascofarm.com/galleries/Goat_Care_and_Information/Birth_Related_Photos/index.html . That is a page that has photos of does in labor and shows you what a doe looks like when she is really pushing hard.

I have had does loose their mucus plug up to 2 weeks before delivering and even loose their ligs a few days before going into active labor. Has her belly dropped at all? I mean to the point where you go "Wow did she already have the kids?". If not then I would say she isn't ready to go yet. If it has then she is getting really close.

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy Hogger... I do not know what it will look like if she having a contraction, However this morning she was sorta yelling and rocking forward while laying down,. then she stopped,. Shes normal and calm now.

Alice- Truth be told, Im afraid to go in.  My hubby will be free soon to help hold in so I can check. But Ive never done it. What would I use to lube if I dont have ky on hand...(and live quite far from the store)??

Goldenwood- Her side are really sunk in near the top, and her spine is really prominent. They have dropped....weeks ago. And her bag is not super full or shiny, She wont let me check it either, but i did manage to poke it and its soft, but large... In previous labors, shes not been a big milk producer...so, Idk if that has anything to do with it.

As of now she is just laying around, She was vocal for a few minutes ago...Like loud vocal, laying down and kinda looked like she was wanting to push or trying, because she would rock forward with every howl. But then stopped......

As soon as the husband is avail, Ill have him hold her so i can go in.:help:

BTW she is half boer, half milk goat....bred to a 3/4 boer.


I really appreciate all the input


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Also, she doesnt act stressed or uncomfortable....Is it possible for the signs to linger for a couple weeks before birth is immenant? (sp?)


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I would go in for sure, do you have a milk stand? If so then get her up, lube up your hand and dive in. Go slow and feel around, it honestly isn't as scary as it sounds. I wouldn't wait until your hubby gets home because the longer you wait if there are kids stuck the worse the situation could get.

Again check out the website I showed you, they have some great stuff on how to go about going in and moving kids around if need be. I wish I lived close by because I would be over in a heart beat to show you how to go in and feel around for kids. Is there anybody else that could help you hold her? A neighbor or a friend who could come by?

Justine
PS: Shoot if you have a milk stand and you can put her on it or even attach her to a fence I will give you my number so I can talk you through it.

**edited to add**
I sent you a pm with my cell number in it!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

OK, What do i use to lube up my fingers?. I live out in the country and have no KY lube laying around. 

Walk me through this real quick for a refresher....scrub, glove up, 2 fingers...feeling for bubble or cervix... Is it just straight in there...or in and down?? in and up?? And hubby is here now :clap::happy:

I just dont want to hurt her. But i am ready and willing to learn


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Justine- got your pm. Thank you!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I can walk you through it on the phone if you like. You will be going in past your wrist if her cervix is open (I have been up to my elbow before trying to move kids around). She won't like it one bit and if she is having contractions prepare for some tight squeezes! 

What do you have on hand to lube up with? Yes make sure you wash your hands very well right before going in! I go bare handed as to make sure I know exactly what I am feeling. 

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Let me check what I have on hand. Brb. I for some reason cannot get good cell reception down in the barn....But if need be will step out to call you. Hold on while i look for lube~:walk:


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

OK.... I have NOTHING!:smack:grumble: 
Why i dont know... All i could find was vaseline based ointment and triple antibiotic....Ummm, maybe i can find a neighbor with some lube....


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

If you can't find anything to lube up with, you can use plain, regular liquid dish soap in a pinch.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Sometimes they are adjusting things a bit until they get down to business and everything will still progress normally, they get up and down while they are doing this, adjusting. That said, I had two need some real help last year, we are decently experienced and still needed a vet for one of them. Fiasco farms has very good pictures.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Okay do you have vegetable oil? I read that you can use something like that in a pinch (please tell I am not wrong ladies!). 

Justine


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I suppose you don't have chlorhexidine (it's blue)? 

Don't use vaseline or ointment, it isn't water soluble. Like someone else said, if you don't have anything else, liquid soap is going to have to do. 

Don't push too hard, you can tear her cervix, if she is open it will be easy to go in, if you get stopped, stop, don't keep going.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes I have lots of oil. :happy: Im slipping on boots and winter gear now...


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

morningstar said:


> I suppose you don't have chlorhexidine (it's blue)?
> 
> Don't use vaseline or ointment, it isn't water soluble. Like someone else said, if you don't have anything else, liquid soap is going to have to do.
> 
> Don't push too hard, you can tear her cervix, if she is open it will be easy to go in, if you get stopped, stop, don't keep going.




OK, No vaseline. I will check the tack room for lube....And i wont push to hard,....Ill go slow and careful.
Thank u all !


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I hate not knowing things... But i guess thats part of the learning process... Im washing up now and heading out. Will be back in a bit.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

http://www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/A/ANR-1316/ANR-1316.pdf

Page 5 talks about how to prepare going in, they mention no soap, but don't give an alternative to OB Lube, I've always had Lube on hand or at worst the powder lube so I'm not sure. They do mention mineral oil. I might be inclined to use coconut oil if I had nothing else, do you have any coconut oil?


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

MirandaT said:


> OK, No vaseline. I will check the tack room for lube....And i wont push to hard,....Ill go slow and careful.
> Thank u all !


Not straight liquid soap! Mixed with hot water, small amount in hot water, is what I would do, or the coconut oil.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

MirandaT said:


> OK, No vaseline. I will check the tack room for lube....And i wont push to hard,....Ill go slow and careful.
> Thank u all !


One last thing, many people keep a backup (at least we do) of a bottle of dry powder lube, so it may be powder not jelly, doesn't work that great but is better then nothing. It does say "lube" on the side.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

OK, I did it... I DID IT!!!! Two fingers, very gently, with a bit of oil on them. 
Not dish soap. 

Heres how it went.
I went in about an inch...and was blocked, So i slid my fingers aroung ever so gently til i found an area i could go into. It was in and slightly upwards.... IS THIS RIGHT?? She was loose. No issue getting in. Now i have never been inside a goat, but i remember what the cervix felt like when i was prego,And I could not find her cervix. What i did feel, abour a fingers length in, was something round and hard, cone shaped...Nose?? or knee??? It felt like it was right there with nothing between us but a small bit of bag, ......Would i have been able to feel that if it was just in the uterus, or was the cervix open and i was feeling the baby... After about 30 seconds in, I got out, and she was fine, no whelping or pain. ???? I wish i could be more specific...
sorry


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

It sounds like a kid is right there...I would go in again and see if you can feel past the hard cone shape, can you move it around? Push it backwards? Gah I wish I lived closer! Okay if it was me...I would see if I couldn't move the kid (I am assuming it was a kid) backwards a bit further so I could get a better feel on what exactly is going on. A kid should be presented with either a nose and it's two front hooves or it can be breach with it's back feet presenting (I have delivered both ways). I am wondering if it is just her water sack...or it could be the kid still in it's sack. Okay I keep editing this but I am mulling things over in my head. Either way it sounds like she is in active labor and for some reason nothing is progressing meaning a kid is stuck or not in the right position. You need to be acting fast in helping her, the longer a doe labors the higher the risk of loosing a kid(s) and mom. I am wondering if she is having a sluggish labor or if the kid is just not presented right.

It doesn't sound like a kid is presented right but then again if she is having a sluggish labor due to low calcium or some other reason that would explain why she is having a hard time getting the kid out. I hope some of this is making sense to you, my brain is going a million miles an hour trying to think if how to help you.

Justine 

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Would I be able to feel that baby cone shape if i was feeling the outside of the uterus, or did i go into the cervix.... Im so confused. Ill go back out and see her in a sec...Gotta feed the kids(my human kids) lol


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It could also be a kid's rear end. You have to figure out if there is a nose/teeth or a tail.

When I felt the first tail and the kid was stuck, I loaded that goat and we went to the vet. Now, I know what to do, but fishing for back feet wasn't what I was ready for at that time.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

MirandaT I am going to be outside in the barn clipping hooves for a bit. Call me if you need any help! 

Justine


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Been reading your thread & you already have some excellent advice. I remember the 1st time I needed to go in & it is scary the 1st time but I kept thinking if I don't I might loose my doe so I did it.

Keep us updated but it does sound like she's in labor now & ready. Keeping my fingers crossed for you & the momma.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you all, I love this site:bouncy::grouphug:
I will keep you all posted. Going out to make rounds again!!!


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Watch her close for signs of exhaustion. I wish I had a link to positions, it is easier to close your eyes while you feel. I will search the web for positions so you can get an idea of what you may be feeling. 

Do you have any CMPK? Or goat calcium drench? I might give hot molasses water if she needs a pick me up too and/or electrolytes.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Ok, here are some lamb Dystocia's with illustrations and explanations and what can be done, study this, then go in with your eyes closed and see what you are dealing with. 

http://www.woolgrowers.org/education/sheep_pdf/Sheep Info/Sheep obstetrics.pdf


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

How is she doing MirandaT? Any progress??

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I have "bounce back" in powder form, And ive been giving her hot molasses water, just in case, Still no change. Ive been watching her 9 days with no change!....Frustrating:hair:And I keep inspecting her with a fine tooth comb for any bit of inclination shes in labor....But nothing. Ugh, :bored: I feel like this is the worldsd largest pot...not boiling.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

If you where able to go in and feel something in her cervix then she is in labor. Have you gone back in and found out exactly what you where feeling?

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Justine- Shes laying on the ground.....She will get up and go to a different corner, and lay down... No mucus, no noise, no pushing,... If she wasnt the size of a house i wouldnt even think she was pg. Except for all those signs......idk


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

GoldenWood Farm said:


> If you where able to go in and feel something in her cervix then she is in labor. Have you gone back in and found out exactly what you where feeling?
> 
> Justine


I did. But i still cant tell what Im feeling. About to look at this diagram thing


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Okay, I will tell you that I had a doe who was in active labor (delivered one kid) and after an hour of just kind of doing nothing but getting up and moving around I finally went in again to find a kid blocking her sister from coming out (triplets).

After you look at the diagram see if you can't push it back in a bit. If you can you might be able to get a better feel for what is going on. The good thing is it doesn't sound like she is in major distress. If it makes you feel better sometimes when I have had to go in I still have no clue as to what I am feeling :hysterical:. One time I was presented with just an ear...I was very perplexed as to what exactly I was dealing with (I thought maybe a VERY flat kid) but I finally realized it was an ear ound:.

Justine


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Could she not be in active labor? Did you mean 9 hours or 9 days? Do you have any pictures? Honestly, a vet call may be in order here soon, depending on the situation. How is she acting? Is she still ruminating (chewing cud)?


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Im almost positive that it was a nose, but i will go in again, with my eyes closed and try to push it back.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

If it was a nose and you push it back see if you can't find the feet (feel for a mouth/teeth to make sure it is a nose). I am sure you already read on the diagram but you will want to get both feet up by the nose and help pull the kid out. Don't pull both shoulders through at once though, good luck! I am praying it is a nose because if you get the kid pushed back in you shouldn't have a hard time getting the legs up.

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Went back in, and could not find that cone shape, but to be fair she was not cooperating ...Lol. 9 days, not hours...days. And ive told the owners, they are not worried. So a vet call would be their call. Shes out there talking now...I just dont know. Ill keep watching. and updating


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

ps while im feeling for teeth and reaching for legs,...can i rupture the sac??


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

morningstar said:


> Could she not be in active labor? Did you mean 9 hours or 9 days? Do you have any pictures? Honestly, a vet call may be in order here soon, depending on the situation. How is she acting? Is she still ruminating (chewing cud)?


She was still chewing cud earlier today. I hadnt noticed if she was this afternoon...what does that mean?


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

If the kid is right there, her cervix is wide open, so you won't be feeling it. Her laying down lifting her butt up in the air and screaming is her pushing. Maybe she is giving up or getting tired, so not pushing as much. I would go in and get that kid or you will have a dead kid and dead doe. If it's bubble is intact, it is fine to burst it, and will help both lubing things up and you will be able to feel better.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Ill go out and sit with her awhile and see if i notice pushing or anything...Bout time to feed anyways. This is driving me crazy....Come one babies...Lol. Ill be back...Thank you


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Nothing has changed.... Is there a smiley icon for going crazy :hohum::sob::umno::shrug::doh::bdh::badmood:gre::hair:
Think that about covers my ragged exhausted nervous nerves..... Come on Centavo, dont be late.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I would try and go in again if it was my doe. It sounds like you felt a kid and for some reason something isn't going right. I know I probably sound like a broken record, I hope something changes for you soon.

I will tell you that I have had does stop their labor if the kids just won't come.

Justine


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

MirandaT said:


> She is not a first timer. (obviously)
> She is huge. Her vulva is bright pink, looks like there is a bowling ball in it when she lays down


 This bowling ball thing is what concerns me. Could it be a prolapse?


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Miranda, do you, by some miracle of the Divine, have injected CMPK?

Sometimes does will stop labor if their muscles get exhausted, and CMPK is what they need to get started again.

Honestly, since you are new, I think it is time for you to get her to a vet. If she was fully dilated hours ago, this has gone on too long. She is in trouble.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I agree and wonder if what you aren't seeing isn't a prolapse and is not in active labor. I also agree, it is time for a vet to be called to take a look or at the very least someone that knows what they are looking at and for, do you have anyone that can come look? You can load her up in the morning and take her to the vet to save an on farm vet call.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

MirandaT said:


> She was still chewing cud earlier today. I hadnt noticed if she was this afternoon...what does that mean?


When they stop chewing cud and ruminating they are in a bad way. A not ruminating goat is a goat trying to die. Not that they always will be chewing cud, I only asked because I wasn't sure you had a stethoscope to hear for rumen activity. If they are chewing cud and making pellets then they are ruminating. 

Remember, less is more for most things, as in, don't do so much intervention you make things worse. Don't cause a problem when there isn't one to begin with, that is where finding someone, preferable a vet, comes in. If it has been 9 days and she is no worse, I am thinking this is not labor, 9 days she would be dead by now.

I'll be thinking of both of you!


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

I think what the OP meant (correct if I'm wrong) is that she had the dropped look, etc, for 9 days, not all these signs of active labor until now (restless, nesting, pushing, etc.).

Any updates??


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

I keep returning to this thread to see the outcome, hoping for the best. One of our does is starting to look round so she's either being fed real good, or we'll be approaching our first kidding season this spring. Bumping this forward in hopes the OP will return. Miranda, please don't leave us hanging!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Hope the doe is doing good. Been checking & rechecking this thread for updates so I hope all is well.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey everyone. Sorry it has been a busy couple of days... Like i said, she had dropped in the side, been losing mucus for a week and a half, having what i thought was contractions. Everything pointed to labor. So as instructed in the last few comments, I scrubbed up and went inside, I was positive that what i was feeling was her vix open about three fingers wide. She continued on with the pushing and grunting and up and down and aggrivated restlessness. Still no progress. Well, Tuesday abour noon she was def pushing. Just like she had been, but closer together. about every twenty minutes, half hour, id hear her pushing, and grunting.. By 5pm there was no doubt about it that she was in labor. By 9pm, i was positive that it would happen VERY SOON!!! But still no streaming, no strutting, no pawing the ground. STill eating. By 2am wednesday morning...She was STILL acting the same!!!:help: I last checked on her at 2:30... Went inside and fell asleep...I was beyond exhausted. I woke up at 630 and ran to the barn thinking, surely i would find a baby....NOPE! NO BABY! STILL!!!! So I called the owner, told her we HAD to have lute, or the vet or something!! She was 2 hours away from being at my house...WHAT TO DO NOW!! Just so happens, Holly called. (breeder in TX) She called to see how the goat was doing, I told her, and she insisted I had no time!!! 17 hours of labor is tooooo long!!! So,with her instruction, I washed up, and went in, She told me to go farther, I went further... She said "search". I searched! I felt a round mushy ball feeling....She said break it. I broke it....It was difficult, But i did it...a rush of fluid came, Holly said, go deeper....i went deeper. I found feet. I pulled....She was BREECH. So I wiped her up, got her to breathe, swung her upside down..Then reached back in. OMG!!! Baby#2, A huge boy. Normal presentation. Got both out cleaned up. They began crying. I was shaking and crying. Holly was congratulating me....she said go back in, i went back, couldnt find anything....So i waited, 10 minutes later, a 3rd sac! eep: I popped it, and waited a few seconds...nothing. And mama goat was so exhausted she wouldnt even push. So i went back in, Two front feet......wheres the head?? Where.is.the.head? ok, i finally found the head, it was laying on its back. So i pushed the baby back, sweeped the neck, got the head in position and pulled... Baby #3. 3 healthy goats, 2 girls. 1 boy. And mama is doing fantastic!!! Thank you all for all your help! I couldnt have done it without you...:buds:


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

WOW!  You done did good. It's amazing mama and babies survived after being in labor that long!


----------



## JBarGFarmKeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

OMG! Good Job!! I am flashing back to my nightmare weekend!!!!


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

Awesome! Thanks for the update.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Good job MirandaT!!!! You did amazing! I am so glad that everything turned out alright. I kept thinking about you and the doe and wondering how things where going. I just want you to know you did amazing for having never done anything like that before and bless Holly for calling when she did!

:bouncy::bouncy: Yippie for healthy babies! Okay so now of course we need pictures otherwise it never happened .

Justine


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I am trying to upload to the comp now...WIll get some up asap. 
ound::yawn::kung::happy::clap::goodjob: :bouncy: Spent all night up every two hours to make sure each of the triplets fed...Boy am I tired, but elated!! God is good


----------



## mahnah (May 29, 2012)

WOW you are GOOD, I am so glad all are ok. Thank goodness for Holly. You are amazing!


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

You did an AWESOME job!!!! What you did would have been hard for any experienced person and you handled it perfectly. Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

I cannot figure out how to get the pics up yet. STill trying guys


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/miranda.n....089447&set=pcb.532628100089379&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/miranda.n....756109&set=pcb.532628100089379&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/miranda.n....089421&set=pcb.532628100089379&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/miranda.n....422748&set=pcb.532628100089379&type=1&theater

https://www.facebook.com/miranda.n....23037924.19439.100000265807874&type=3&theater



Ok this is the best I can do. these are the links to the pics on my FB. Lord knows I am far to exhausted to keep messing with this computer. Lol


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

It didn't work for me. Maybe I need to wait. That goes against my very nature though. Heavy sigh.


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

UGh its not working for me either. It worked when I was logged into FB!!! Gak! ANyways, Holly is going to post some for me...So stay tuned. or if you have a fb try logging in, maybe itrll work. Otherwise I will try again later. Sorry


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok Here are more pics that Miranda sent me via e mail, hope these links work.

Miranda you did great for your first time and having a difficult birth! You may have been nervous( we all have been) And yet you kept your cool and kept the Momma from having a C section! I am glad I could help, I was happy to be part of it 


http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/us...130102_101546_zps70a77fed.jpg.html?sort=6&o=1

http://s423.beta.photobucket.com/us...130102_145204_zps33ca1a29.jpg.html?sort=6&o=0


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

WOW, Congrats, that was some hard work! I'm glad you got it all worked out, was wondering/worrying about her.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow, congratulations you did an awesome job!!!!!!! :bouncy::goodjob::clap::happy::sing::thumb::rock::nanner::nanner::dance:


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

Aww! So cute. Even the chicken is cute. The owners need to buy you a vacation to Hawaii at the very least.


----------



## mahnah (May 29, 2012)

adorable YAY Miranda and Holly


----------



## Crazy Farmgirl (Oct 21, 2012)

yay for you and momma goat! You did great.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow thats amazing they are still alive after all that. They sure are cute!!!


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

This update just made my day!!! ound:You did an awesome job... :happy::banana::nanner::dance:


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

They are darling babies! If mama's hoo-hoo is sore from all this you can put preperation H on it. Also, She needs to be dewormed asap!  Have fun with the babies!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Congratulations! Your officially a crazy goat momma now! You did an awesome job! Those babies & the momma are so cute!

Don't forget to worm the doe. Did the breeder give you anything to worm her with? We use Cydectin but if you only have a couple goats then Quest is much cheaper & sold at most farm stores. Give 1cc per 100 pounds.

Oh, & to upload more cute baby photos here for everyone when you have time go down below the reply box & click manage attachments. Then upload the photos right from your computer to here.

Again, Good Job Girl!


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh wow!!! Congrats!!! I almost cried reading that they all made it! Great job!!!


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

MirandaT you have my vote for World's Most Dedicated Goat-Sitter!


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow, you did great!! Good job!!


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Kudos! You did great and such cuties!!


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I think everyone of us wishes we could find a farm sitter like you! 

I thought I chose correctly last time and it was a nightmare and I was a thousand miles away and couldn't do anything about it. I wish you lived close to me!


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

:clap: :rock: :bow:


----------



## MirandaT (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you all. I enjoyed it. I know how i would feel if my animals were with someone...I only did what had to be done, and because Holly said if I didnt, theyd be dead. So if the only thing standing in the way was me...time to buck up. lol. I will get her wormed. Babies are doing great, They are all up and moving around and feeding, and crying....All hours of the night lol. Cant wait til my Carlee pops in Feb. Im ready:bouncy::banana:


----------

